# Rasen richtig düngen !



## Stoer (12. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
früher habe ich den Rasendünger (Aldi) immer von Hand ausgestreut, mit dem Ergebnis das der Rasen ungleichmäßig gewachsen ist da mit der Hand eine Düngung doch sehr ungleichmäßig ist.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir einen Streuwagen zugelegt und mußte feststellen das an einigen Stellen, meistens Wendepunkte, zuviel Dünger war welcher den Rasen gelb werden ließ.
Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## axel (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo Peter

Wässerst Du den Rasen nach dem Düngen tüchtig ? 
Ich mach das so. Da verteilt sich der Dünger dann auch noch etwas und bleibt nicht auf dem Grashalm hängen.
Den  Rasendünger streue ich von Hand . Klappt ganz gut. Aber es gibt auch Stellen die ich dann nicht so gut treffe, die dünge ich dann später noch nach . 

lg
axel


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo, Peter, 

wir haben einen Rollrasen und ich bin damit gezwungenermaßen fast Düngeprofi.
Stell am Dossierwagen eine deutlich geringere Durchlaufmenge ein als auf der Düngerpackung angegeben und dünge lieber öfter. Ich dünge ca. 4 Mal im Jahr, immer wenn ordentliche Niederschläge angesagt sind (2-3 Tage Dauerregen). 
Dann klappt's bestimmt besser!
 Viel Erfolg!

Kristin


----------



## rumbalotte (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Mein Düngewagen steht seit Jahren im Keller, weil ich das gleiche Problem wie Peter an den Wendepunkten hatte. Seitdem wird nur per Hand gedüngt und das klappt prima.
Auf reichlich Regen danach sollte wirklich geachtet werden...


----------



## DbSam (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Der eine Hinweis mit dem Regen/Wässern ist schon gekommen.
Der andere Hinweis bezieht sich auf den Streuwagen. Da gibt es verschiedene Konstruktionen, von billig bis halbwegs funktionierend.
Man sollte so einen wählen, bei dem die Walze nur in einer Fahrtrichtung angetrieben wird. Da hat man in engen Kurven Wendepunkten dieses Problem nicht in diesem ausgeprägtem Maß. Man kann den Wagen zurück ziehen, ohne dass diese Fläche nochmal gedüngt wird.

Und dann gibt es auch Rasendünger, bei dem die Gefahr des Verbrennens sehr stark reduziert ist. Solchen nutze ich seit zwei Jahren und habe keine verbrannte Stelle gehabt.



Gruß carsten


----------



## axel (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo carsten

Das mit dem Dünger kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich nehm Dünger mit Körnerstruktur .
Der mit Körnerstrucktur löst sich sicher nicht so schnell auf wie  der in Pulverform und ist daher nicht auf einmal so Konzentriert.


lg
axel


----------



## dragsterrobby (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Ich dünge garnicht, sonst muß ich noch öfter mähen, hi hi!


----------



## axel (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo Günter

Ich dünge damit ich einen starken dunkelgrünen  Rasen hab .
Moos und Wildkräuter haben da keine Chance.

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

wiir düngen, damit __ Moos keine Chance hat


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo Peter,

ich muss zugeben, ich bin ein Rasenfreak - alles fing an mit einer Niederlurbewässerung und dem Wolf Garten Supra Rasen- dieser wächst eher in die Breite und verdrängt extrem das Unkraut. Allerdings möchte er gerne mind. 3 x pro Jahr gedüngt werden. Ich nutze dazu den "WOLF GARTEN Streuwagen Perfect WE 430 " den kann man sogar hei hohem, nassen Gras gut anwenden. Ich lasse den Rasen etwas wachsen damit ich die Fahrpuren beim düngen sehe. Die Düngung sollte entgegengesetzt der typischen Raenmährichtung erfolgen. Nun im Herbst habe ich den Neudorff Herbstrasendünger ausgebracht. Ich kann dir diesen Streuwagen nur wärmstens ans Herz legen soweit Du auf Perfektion wert legst. Dernk auch an das regelmäßige Blätter entfernen und schneiden des Rasens nun auch im Herst.

Bitte auch das arifizieren nicht vernachlässigen falls sich mal Moss bildet, dies ist immer ein Zeichen von Bodenerdichtung/ Oberflächenwasser und nur durch Eisendüngergabe nicht in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Zacky (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hi...wir setzen den Düngewagen jeweils um und drehen nicht um die Kurve, denn wir haben so ein Teil der in beide Fahrtrichtungen ausstreut...auch haben wir 1-2 Stufen kleiner eingestellt und fahren sowohl längs und dann noch einmal quer...wir schieben das Teil vor uns her und ziehen es nicht nach...so vermerken wir zumindest ein deutlicheres und gleichmäßigeres Streubild.


----------



## wateryucca (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo! Ich hatte auch die Probleme mit Streuwagen und dieselben Probleme mit der Hand Streuung. Habe die für mich perfekte Lösung gefunden: Handstreugerät von Substral. Da kurbelst du und das Gerät wirft sehr weit aus. LG Karen


----------



## Stoer (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*



DbSam schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es auch Rasendünger, bei dem die Gefahr des Verbrennens sehr stark reduziert ist. Solchen nutze ich seit zwei Jahren und habe keine verbrannte Stelle gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß carsten



Hallo,
vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten.

@carsten
Welchen Dünger nimmst Du ?

Also der dünger vom Aldi ist sehr körnig und löst sich nur nach langem Regen auf. da muß man schon den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischen.
Mein Streuwagen ist der von Gardena.


----------



## DbSam (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo Peter,


also 'körnig' allein als Kriterium genommen, das ist keine Garantie gegen das Verbrennen des Rasens. Der meiste Dünger ist körnig...

Ich nutze diesen Dünger und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Im Link bitte mal das PDF anschauen, dort ist auch geschrieben, dass man nach dem Düngen wässern/beregnen soll.

Episode am Rande:
Mir ist letztes Jahr mal der Streuwagen umgekippt und ich habe mühselig den Mist von der Wiese geklaubt. Alles bekommt man ja nicht herunter, es bleibt auf jedem Fall mehr liegen, als man düngen will. Bei meinem früher genutzten Dünger wäre das auf einem halben m² tödlich für den Rasen gewesen. Bei diesem Dünger war das Schadbild jedoch sehr gering.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Naja, welchen Streuwagen nutzt Du? Die haben auch einen ganz billigen im Angebot, ohne Freilauf.
Ich besitze diesen hier. Der muss im Sommer als Düngemittelverteiler herhalten und im Winter als Salzkiste dienen...


----------



## Stoer (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rasen richtig düngen !*

Hallo Karsten, 

dass man den Rasen nach dem düngen wässern sollte ist klar.
Aber bei meiner letzten Düngeraktion hat es geregnet und da der Dünger sich immer noch nicht aufgelöst hatte, habe ich zusätzlich noch mit dem Rasensprenger gewässert. Hat an den Wendestellen des Streuwagens immer noch nicht ausgereicht.
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt mit Discounterdünger durch.
Ich habe den einfachen Streuwagen von Gardena, aber irgendwie ist das nichts. Ich werde jetzt auf das Prinzip - "rotierende Scheibe", ähnlich wie bei den Streufahrzeugen im Winter, umsteigen. Allerdings sind die Sreuwagen dazu nicht gerade preisgünstig. Aber der hier geht http://www.amazon.de/SUBSTRAL-Unive...sr_1_2?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1350373283&sr=1-2 , oder wie Karen schreibt, so ein Gerät mit Handkurbel. Ich denke, dass der Dünger durch die rotierende Scheibe besser verteilt wird und an den Wendepunkten keine Düngerhäufchen entstehen.
Karsten, danke für den Düngertipp. Deine "Episode am Rande" überzeugt.


----------

